# Lost two fish, one color faded



## tehgargoth (Apr 1, 2008)

I had a 40 gallon tank with 7 chichlids of various types. Chemical readings were fine (i use a droplet/test tube kit), i do 30% water changes weekly. Water temp at 78F

Last week I found Tropheus Moori in the tank picked apart by the other fish. yesterday my blue Pseudotropheus socolofi was found dead in the tank. Today my Chipokae Cichlid looks like hes turning grey.

Im not sure what could be happening.

Any ideas?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

It is believed that 90 percent of fish health problems are DIRECTLY related to water quality. If you could post your test results for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates it would be helpful.


----------



## tehgargoth (Apr 1, 2008)

day before the moori died:

Ammonia 0, Nitrate 0, Nitrite 0, Ph ~7.5

Day After the Moori Died:

Ammonia ~0.25, Nitrate 0, Nitrite 0, Ph ~7.5

Did 30% water change. went to 0s

After the blue died:
Ammonia 0, Nitrate 0, Nitrite >0 <0.25, Ph ~7.5

Did 30% water change last night.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mmm Your test results indicate 0 nitrates which indicates a possible new tank. At beginning of the section you posted is a "stickey"' or for laymen like me a bulletin that says.. please read before posting. If you would be willing to answer a few questions perhaps your remaining fish can be saved. The questions asked will narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## tehgargoth (Apr 1, 2008)

tank is around 5 months old, and has cycled, the nitrates are never really that high. I got past my ammonia spike with no horrible problems (lost a plec)

havent had any problems other than my cichlids love to hate each other. but they have just been chasing and until last week there hadn't been any signs of stress or sickness

i added a million places for them to hide, rocks and fake pots and stuff.. a month ago i left a window shades open for a few days and got alot of orange algae but have been leaving the windows closed near the tank and that went away.


----------



## tehgargoth (Apr 1, 2008)

Psh, like i can read 

1. Size of aquarium 40
2. Freshwater
3. Five Months
4. All Cichlids
5. No Live plants
6. Temp 78F
7. Large Aqueon
8. No CO2 Unit
9. No natural sunlight, though for a week i had the blinds open a crack near it and algae went rampant
10. Yesterday I changed the water 30% after my blue died
11. Regular water changes are done 30% per week
12. I feed the fish Omega One Cichlid small pellets
13. Florescent Aquarium Lamp, between 9:30-7
14. Lost two fish, One turned grey
15. 0s across the line, with very low numbers when i change the water.
16. Liquid Test Kit API Brand
17. Last fish was added two months ago. Seemed like normal cichlid behavior. a Tropheus Moori was added then too.. he kept to himself and didn't really chase and noone really chased him.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am troubled by nitrate readings of 0 there should be detectable nitrates. If you have not changed substrate recently or treated the tank with chemicals or meds it is possible that cichlids are being cichlids. Some will tolerate other cichlids ,some won't especially if you have a male /female of one species. Some cichlids will attack a younger male of it's own species or another species especially one that is displaying colors .they view them as competiton. In my humble opinion the best thing you can do is maintain good water quality with weekly changes of water using a good dechlorinator. You didn't by chance accidentally underdose or forget dechlorinator? I regret that I am at a loss as to what problm could be other than what I have mentioned. Perhaps some others may have some help. I am leaning towards aggression from other cichlids.


----------



## tehgargoth (Apr 1, 2008)

1077 said:


> I am troubled by nitrate readings of 0 there should be detectable nitrates. If you have not changed substrate recently or treated the tank with chemicals or meds it is possible that cichlids are being cichlids. Some will tolerate other cichlids ,some won't especially if you have a male /female of one species. Some cichlids will attack a younger male of it's own species or another species especially one that is displaying colors .they view them as competiton. In my humble opinion the best thing you can do is maintain good water quality with weekly changes of water using a good dechlorinator. You didn't by chance accidentally underdose or forget dechlorinator? I regret that I am at a loss as to what problm could be other than what I have mentioned. Perhaps some others may have some help. I am leaning towards aggression from other cichlids.


I thought that when the moori died, it was small compared to the others. but the blue cichlid was the biggest and most dominant in the tank. Ive noticed the one with fading colors has been especially mean since he died as well, actually today they have all been fighting each other, for the first time ever two of them have locked jaws, I never saw that before today. Maybe fighting for rank now that the big one is dead?

Im wondering why the blue died though. he was fine 3 days ago.. 2 days ago he was being reclusive hiding in a rock.. yesterday, dead.


----------

